# UPDATE: "he drinks EVERYDAY"



## lovexlife

Thanks to everyone for your help in my original thread "he drinks EVERY SINGLE DAY". After a loooongggg talk, and many tears on my part, my boyfriend has finally truly realized what he is doing to me. I know we are not completely in the clear, but he has agreed to limit his drinking to only on the weekends. It has been about 3 weeks, and he is holding true to this promise. His boss and I have also had a talk, and I encouraged him to do this along with my boyfriend, so they aren't egging eachother on. It seems to be working for the most part. Even this past weekend, we went out and my boyfriend had only one beer the whole night! And he seemed so happy to just be out, enjoying life... I hope it last! :smthumbup:


----------



## Freak On a Leash

Well, if he's not PHYSICALLY addicted and has the will it might work. 

But technically he's not an alcoholic either. That's a whole different animal. 

Pray that your guy just likes to drink and can cut back. Good luck and don't waste the next 20 years of your life if it doesn't work out. Definitely keep an eye on things and make sure you put down some boundaries on what you'll put up with. And be prepared to walk if need be.


----------

